# What not to do..



## QueenEsther (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you ever feel like you were meant to lead by example of what not to do in life?

I am actually very thankful for the things I have messed up in in life, it kind of gives me an authority in that area. "You really don't want to be doing that, trust me, I can show you the scars."


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 23, 2009)

Ohh yes, on far too many things. That is an unusual and I think really good perspective to take on the mistakes, bunglings, and failures.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes. I have great confidence when I assure people that in Christ there is freedom from p0rnography because of how he set me free from it. Likewise, in Him there is hope for a restoration of proper sexual desires. 

While it would have been great to _not_ have been a slave to that skubalon, I am thankful that the Lord has taught me so much from that trial.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 23, 2009)

Care to share?


----------



## Zenas (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes. I have three tattoos and a year and a half of fraternity experience to share with people. Additionally, I have a 0.0 GPA semester in college and a 1.9 cumulative GPA from high school that I like to point out as well. 

I can give a lecture or 5 on what _not_ to do in life.


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 23, 2009)

On another board I post on, someone has as their signature the following quote:
"if you can't serve as a positive example you'll have to serve as a horrible warning."

Sounds like my life all too often.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep...anyone want to go anabaptist, come talk to me first


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 23, 2009)

Timothy William said:


> On another board I post on, someone has as their signature the following quote:
> "if you can't serve as a positive example you'll have to serve as a horrible warning."
> 
> Sounds like my life all too often.



That's a good quote. It's too bad the stupid stuff doesn't seem quite as stupid at the moment.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 23, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Yes. I have three tattoos...



Is it the fact that you have the tattoos, or is it what the tattoos are? 

I'd still like to get a couple.


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a friend who used to use me (anonymously of course) as the bad example in his Sunday school classes. I knew I turned a corner when he started using me as the good example. There is hope for everyone.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 23, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Care to share?



I've not done anything especially stupid lately. I was just reflecting on stupid things in the past.

Umm, legalism is a good one. Kids don't take well to it.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't dwell on the past, what you were, but what you are now, by God's grace.

Thank Him for sparing you from some sin and calamity now and develop a holy anger and disgust for sin.

Also know that realizing your own sinfulness is part of growing in the Lord. You see yourself more-and-more as a sinner, offending God in ways you were blind to before. But also marvel more-and-more over God's amazing grace in loving you, choosing you, and having mercy on one such as you. (And rejoice!)


----------



## Zenas (Mar 23, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I have three tattoos...
> ...



They are hidden. People literally do not believe me or my wife when we tell them I have tattoos. I'm a pretty dry guy but I joke a lot, so they usually think I'm kidding. I'm not. I have one on my arm, one on my chest, and one across my back. 

Two are frat tattoos and I abhor them. I consider them a result of rebellion and immaturity, so I hate the fact that I have them.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 23, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Two are frat tattoos and I abhor them. I consider them a result of rebellion and immaturity, so I hate the fact that I have them.



So is your "what not to do" to not get tattoos, or to not get tattoos when you're immature and rebellious?


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 23, 2009)

Mistakes

Sadly, I know how you feel. Been there, done that, got the T-shirt.

Look at it this way, it's what gives you "character".


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 23, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Mistakes
> 
> Sadly, I know how you feel. Been there, done that, got the T-shirt.
> 
> Look at it this way, it's what gives you "character".



nice poster


----------



## BJClark (Mar 23, 2009)

QueenEsther;



> Do you ever feel like you were meant to lead by example of what not to do in life?
> 
> I am actually very thankful for the things I have messed up in in life, it kind of gives me an authority in that area. "You really don't want to be doing that, trust me, I can show you the scars."



I feel that way quite often..

it's actually kind of a joke in our family..as to why I have not 'colored' my hair in many years.."I've earned every one of my gray hairs thank you very much!!" 

The pastor said something Sunday about if you want advice.."look around for those who have Gray hair and worn out bibles" my daughter laughed as she thought of my grey hair, and my Bible (which is being held together w/ duct tape) ..


----------

